# Installing Windows to Ducato



## 107008 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Forum

Just a quick question for ya. I want to install side windows in the sliding door and the opposite side. I have already installed small horse box windows in the back (19'x 12'/ and they worked out really well.

I want to use the same style windows in the side of the van as i feel they will be more secure than camper windows.

However.

I want to find out if non-curved windows will be ok to put into the side of my van. they will measure approx 24inch x 24 inch.

can anyone advise me on this subject.


----------

